# Nordic or Tartan ?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The search for my next boat (blue water performance cruiser) is narrowing. I''m looking for a Nordic 44 or Tartan 42 early to mid 80''s vintage. If you have an experience based opinion about either one, if you have or know of one that is or might be for sale on the West Coast, I would like to hear from you !


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i have a tartan 37 that i have completely restored and have made a number of offshore passages. she is a very sound boat.
why don''t you join the tartan sailnet net and ask other tartan owners.
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have had experience with sister ships of these types of boats. I have sailed a 1988 Tartan 40 in the very windy 1989 Cabo San Lucas race. I have sailed a Nordic 40 in a number of local double handed effects. I know you want information on the Nordic 44 and I have had a chance to sail on a couple of them. My first impression they are a very big heavy boats. I would try to talk you into looking at the Nordic 40 for many reasons I can go into later. Call Robert Perry and pay for his comments on the two boats. If you would like to see Very Clean Nordic 40 (it is not for sale) to see if you would like to search for one I can arrange that.
I don’t care much for the early 80’s Tartan 42 I believe it was made to meet the old IOR rule. Don’t take me wrong Tartan owners they are still a very well built boat just built to a bad rule. I know a club member that would let us aboard his Tartan 42 and might be ready to sell. I believe you should look at later model Tartan’s because of a big change in design. If you would like to reach me you can contact me at [email protected] I am a Yacht Broker that wants to sell you the best boat for your needs. Should you want more information on me, my web page is www.yachtworld.com/lenboseyachts.

I have seen many posting from a Jeff_H on this site and agree with all of his comments. He provides high-quality information and would try contacting him at [email protected]

Len Bose


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Thanks Len for the kind words. I agree with Len about the Tartan 42. These were an extended version of the Tartan 40. I have spent a fair amount of time on Tartan 40''s. These were nice boats in many ways but they were brutal to sail as things got dicey. They were besty sailed with big crews and in my mind can be adapted to be cruising boats but would always have the difficult handling characteristics of the original IOR-1 design.

The Nordic 40 has always struck me as a wholesome cruising boat. 

Jeff


----------



## BVega (Jun 13, 2007)

*40 vs 44?*



boseyachts said:


> I would try to talk you into looking at the Nordic 40 for many reasons I can go into later. Call Robert Perry and pay for his comments on the two boats.
> Len Bose


Len,

I realize it is 6 years later but why would you recommend a Nordic 40 over a Nordic 44.

Thanks for your time

BVega


----------



## arjand (Mar 9, 2009)

lol.... another 2 yrs down the line.... There are currently 2 nordic 40's for sale for 125k. I kinda compare them with a hood 38, malo 116, and maybe (but at a discount because of age) the tartan 41. It is very diffuclt to find info on the nordic 40. Does anybody have tips on where to find more about the boat? (reveiws/experiences etc)? Thnx!


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

both the Nordic 40 and 44 make great cruising boats given the normal comments about tankage etc. If you really want to know all there is to know about the boats contact Bob Perry. He designed them and for a modest fee will tell you more than any of us can. FWIW I read that they are actually putting them back into production so that should tell you something.


----------



## arjand (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi BVega,
Just coming back from a two day cruise in Hawaii on a Nordic 44... Really liked the boat and curious why the Nordic 40 is perceived to be the better choise. (Looking for a true Blue water boat to sail and live on for two-three years). Hope you find time to get back to me!
Regards, Arjan


----------



## arjand (Mar 9, 2009)

Jon, thanks very much for your reply. Will follow your advice. Thanks! Arjan


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The Nordic 40 is back in production. They have been advertised in some of our local puget sound rags, like 48north.com and pacific yachting had an article, as did yachting from what I remember of the august issues. The first one is about to splash from what I recall too.

Not a boat for my tastes, but it appears to be a nice boat. The newest version has a walkthru stern as most newer boats have, but overall, the original shape etc is being kept. 

marty


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Okay as long as we have a Nordic thread going.... Has anyone ridden on a Nordic 34 (aka Islander 34-2)? Another Perry design, beamy but quick. Can't say it flips my aesthetic switches, tho the idea of bright, low-upkeep interiors is growing on me. And Perry's layouts are sensible, esp. engine access and galley.

How would you expect this boat to suit shorthanded passagemaking?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tartan 42 Is Sea Kindly*

I live in Rhode Island and have owned a 1981 Tartan 42 since 2005. Over the past summers my wife and I have cruised twice in Maine and just this past July the two of us sailed her short-handed from Newport to Bermuda and return (we have a Monitor wind vane). I am 68 years old and my wife 66 years old.

Frankly, I find it difficult to understand why the boat is dismissed as difficult to sail. We have had her out in conditions up to 40 knots and she takes it a lot better than her crew. As with most big boats, you just need to reef down before it gets too dicey.

The Tartan 42 was extremely well built. From what I have seen on the internet they can be purchased as low as $80,000 to $90,000. There is a boat in South Carolina that has been on the market for almost two years which might even go for less than this. Assuming these boats are in reasonable shape that is a real bargain.

If I have a complaint, it would be the pinched stern and small cockpit. However, the bridge deck and small cockpit are a real bonus if you are going offshore.


----------



## Nordic 44 (Nov 27, 2011)

capnbiff. Are you still looking for a Nordic 44? I have a complete ready to go fully equipped 44 in Portland Oregon for sale. Phone 503 285 8778


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Ten year old thread/post...just FYI.


----------



## Mully (Dec 26, 2010)

capnbiff said:


> The search for my next boat (blue water performance cruiser) is narrowing. I''m looking for a Nordic 44 or Tartan 42 early to mid 80''s vintage. If you have an experience based opinion about either one, if you have or know of one that is or might be for sale on the West Coast, I would like to hear from you !


Hi blt2ski,

I'm a broker in Anacortes and have recently listed a clean, very well equipped Nordic 44. Seller is motivated to move into a trawler. Contact me for info and if you'd like to take a look.

Thanks

Mike
[email protected]
360-333-8382


----------

